

Xiaomi open sources its kernel for MI3 and Redmi - senpai
https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource

======
pjc50
Interesting; I've been eyeing the Xiaomi devices for a while. The github
issues are saying that some drivers are missing though.

~~~
senpai
I have been using MI3 for a while now, I can say the device is great. The only
problem with it is that no other custom rom is available for it, so I have to
stick with MIUI. It is going to change now that they have made the kernel
sources available

~~~
esturk
A quick google showed the following cyanogen mod flash on the MI3.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQaoUAYo-
ec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQaoUAYo-ec)

~~~
senpai
that ROM is not stable. It has many bugs along with random reboots.

